# Gentics Calculator



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

Apologies if already been done.

There's a very handy genetics calculator over here...

Generic Gentic wizard

Scroll down to the bottom to download.


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

thats awesome! how do you add the hets like opal?


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Opal is just Amel In Lavenders : victory: so lav het opal is lav het amel really.


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow that's handy! Do they perchance make a leopard gecko one?


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

EddieLizzard said:


> Wow that's handy! Do they perchance make a leopard gecko one?






As eddie sed is there one 4 geckos ???


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> Opal is just Amel In Lavenders : victory: so lav het opal is lav het amel really.


yeah i know that but wondering if there is a way to input opal as whole so i will get the correct percentages etc,


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

wrapped_in_plastic said:


> yeah i know that but wondering if there is a way to input opal as whole so i will get the correct percentages etc,


 
yeah,you put in amel and lavender:lol2:


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

lol sorry still half asleep, so if i put lav stripe het amel het lav it would be the same as lav stripe het opal? still new to all this


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

wrapped_in_plastic said:


> lol sorry still half asleep, so if i put lav stripe het amel het lav it would be the same as lav stripe het opal? still new to all this


 
No cause you cant be **** and het lavender, so lav stripe het opal is actually lav stripe het amel:no1:


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

ahhhh right now i understand, thanx for that


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

wow that is brilliant :no1:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

EddieLizzard said:


> Wow that's handy! Do they perchance make a leopard gecko one?


you can use the generic genetic wizard for ANY animal.... all you need to do is input the information. hit the 'new' button at the top, then go to the gene managment screen and enter away


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Shame that the calculator falls down on combination morphs with codominant genes - like Mack Snow. It won't let me select a heterozygous combination (Ssaa for example - a Mack Snow Albino) - I can only select Super Snow and combine it with Albino.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Shame that the calculator falls down on combination morphs with codominant genes - like Mack Snow. It won't let me select a heterozygous combination (Ssaa for example - a Mack Snow Albino) - I can only select Super Snow and combine it with Albino.


 
its fine with the ultra gene though:no1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Except that ultra is recessive to "not ultra or amel" ... and the Mack Snow gene is incompletely dominant to "not mack snow".

It doesn't work very well with codominant-to-normal genes.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

for codom to normal, set the gene to +=x


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

eeji said:


> for codom to normal, set the gene to +=x


Tried that one, Eeji... it STILL only lets me set up combination morphs for the homozygous mutant form, not the het mutant form - and in the calculations section, it falsely shows every heterozygous animal with the homozygous morph name.

For example, if I set up the following pairing:

Mack Snow het blazing blizzard X Blizzard het albino

I know that this pairing produces:

3/16 Blizzards 66% het albino
3/16 Mack Blizzards 66% het albino
1/8 Normal het blizzard, 66% het albino
1/8 Albino het blizzard
1/8 Mack Snow het blizzard, 66% het albino
1/8 Mack Albino het blizzard
1/16 Blazing Blizzard
1/16 Mack Blazing Blizzard

What the program gives me is:
*6/16 Normal(het. Blizzard, 66% poss. het. Tremper Albino, 50% poss. Super Snow het normal) 
2/16 Tremper Albino (het. Blizzard, 50% poss. Super Snow het normal) 
6/16 Blizzard (66% poss. het. Tremper Albino, 50% poss. Super Snow het normal) 
2/16 Tremper Blazing Blizzard (50% poss. Super Snow het normal) 
*


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

thats a bit rubbish!!! i wonder if thats why there isn't an 'off the shelf' leo predictor to download?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

However, it DOES work if you get rid of the "normal" gene and replace it with a recessive "not Mack Snow" one.

Oh wait. No it doesn't.


----------

